# Here comes the first snow ,indiana!



## latinsnowqueen (Dec 7, 2012)

hey how is everybody!,como estan?:waving::
you better be done with those bids,because it looks like we will be getting the first snow of the season ..............very soon!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Not on the north side....


----------

